# Cranberry Delight Spread



## PA Baker (Dec 7, 2004)

This is a delicious recipe!  It's great as a munchie served with crackers but would also be good on bagels or sweet breads.

*Cranberry Delight Spread*

1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese (I used 30% less fat)
2 Tbsp orange juice
1/8 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp sugar
Zest of one orange
¼ c finely chopped pecans
¼ c finely chopped dry cranberries (Craisins)
Crackers (butter crackers taste good with this)

In an electric mixer bowl combine the cream cheese, juice, cinnamon, and sugar on medium speed until smooth.  Fold in orange zest, pecans, and cranberries.  Refrigerate.  Garnish with a slices of dried cranberry or zest of orange.


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 9, 2004)

*Yaaaayyyy!!!!! I adore cranberries.  Thanks for posting this recipe.  I think it will be excellent over my English muffins!!   *


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes, and also on a turkey sandwich (I tried that the other day)!


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 9, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Yes, and also on a turkey sandwich (I tried that the other day)!



*Oooohhh...that sounds good!  *


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 9, 2004)

It is!  One of my favorite sandwiches is a bagel with mayo, cranberry sauce, turkey (either l.o. roasted or even just lunch meat), lettude and tomato.  Mmmmm....


----------



## chez suz (Dec 10, 2004)

I do something very similar...the differences are..I add some sour cream...no cinnamon...I use pistachio nuts instead of pecans...I leave some nuts and cranberries crunchy and some fully chopped.
I served it last XMas as it gives yoiu the seasonal colors of red and green.
Not so different from yours and very yum.


----------

